# I love BBA



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2016)

A lot of discussion about BBA, which is great...

Sometimes it can look good. Funnily enough this is the only area in the tank with it.

choc2 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2016)

nice one george


----------



## dw1305 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





George Farmer said:


> Sometimes it can look good. Funnily enough this is the only area in the tank with it.


I think it looks great, but I'm not convinced it is BBA, it looks the wrong green (more like a green algae?).

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Feb 2016)

Perhaps more like a species of Cladophora?


----------



## foxfish (3 Feb 2016)

George Farmer said:


> A lot of discussion about BBA, which is great...


Now listen ... that is Not BBA! I have just goggled up 17 scientific papers that absolutely proves I am right


----------



## sWozzAres (3 Feb 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I think it looks great, but I'm not convinced it is BBA, it looks the wrong green (more like a green algae?).
> 
> cheers Darrel



Colour depends on light (period and intensity) as well as temperature. BBA in my tank is always green - high light, 26C.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 





sWozzAres said:


> BBA in my tank is always green


 It definitely can be green, and in George's shot the algae is artistically blurred, so BBA definitely remains the most likely ID. 

My thought that it might be a "Green Algae" was because BBA is a <"Red Algae (Rhodophyta)"> and  it contains accessory pigments (phycoerythrin, phycocyanin, and allophycocyanin) which alter the "leaf" hue away from "grass" green. 

The Green Algae just have chlorophylls a & b, the same as in all the <"higher plants">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## xim (3 Feb 2016)

sWozzAres said:


> Colour depends on light (period and intensity) as well as temperature. BBA in my tank is always green - high light, 26C.



Yes it can be green but not that kind of green. I've had some tuft of dense short fuzzy algae and green coloured BBA. They don't look the same.


----------



## sWozzAres (3 Feb 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  It definitely can be green, and in George's shot the algae is artistically blurred, so BBA definitely remains the most likely ID.
> 
> My thought that it might be a "Green Algae" was because BBA is a <"Red Algae (Rhodophyta)"> and  it contains accessory pigments (phycoerythrin, phycocyanin, and allophycocyanin) which alter the "leaf" hue away from "grass" green.
> 
> ...



yes, although 'Chantransia' stages are phycocyanin and chlorophyll a

it does look more like a moss, or well grazed BBA under high light


----------



## xim (3 Feb 2016)

This is what I mean. The green algae in this image are not BBA.



 

Here are some tufts of green BBA.


 

And here is the mix of short green algae and BBA on the same wood.


 
(Image from ryubui's Photobucket)


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2016)

Shall I take a close-up for all you BBA fans!?


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Feb 2016)

How much vitamin B12 are you dosing?


----------



## Henry (3 Feb 2016)

If only algae caught on as the next big thing...


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Feb 2016)

I've definitely got algae envy!


----------



## FIsh i (3 Feb 2016)

Even your BBA looks Cool George...


----------



## George Farmer (3 Feb 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> How much vitamin B12 are you dosing?


I'm spot dosing it on that branch.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Feb 2016)

Seriously...cobalamin?...is there some sort of auxotrophic back story?


----------



## tmiravent (3 Feb 2016)

Just to add one more image...


----------



## Dantrasy (4 Feb 2016)

It looks like BSA to me


----------



## AndyMcD (4 Feb 2016)

Troi said:


> Seriously...cobalamin?...is there some sort of auxotrophic back story?



I'm struggling with a BBA EI calculator I'm developing. Can't get the proportions quite right - Vitamin B12 / Cobalmin, powdered bats wing, hair of werewolf ...


----------



## Dantrasy (4 Feb 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> I'm struggling with a BBA EI calculator I'm developing. Can't get the proportions quite right - Vitamin B12 / Cobalmin, powdered bats wing, hair of werewolf ...



you're missing eye of newt, it won't work without it


----------



## rebel (4 Feb 2016)

Hey George, I hear your chemist is out of Vit B12 because you bought all of it....


----------



## PARAGUAY (4 Feb 2016)

Stop this now we will all be sellin BBA on eBay next


----------



## AndyMcD (4 Feb 2016)

On mesh, with a 'Too Easy' label attached


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (11 Feb 2016)

Here comes Trois Cell Phone Microscope to the resque...


----------

